# Connexion web lent (DNS?)



## Breveso (5 Avril 2013)

Bonjour ! 
Je crée un topic concernant un problème lié un internet très récurrent qui est apparu chez beaucoup de personnes mais pour lequel je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solutions concrètes malgré mes longues recherches. Je m'explique : 

Sur mon Macbook Pro depuis plusieurs mois déjà le chargement des pages internets est lent, accéder à un site peut prendre plusieurs minutes alors que j'ai une connexion haut débit. Ma connexion marche très bien car mes autre appareils ( iMac, iPhone, iPad, PC ) chargent correctement les pages web. Malgré tout les téléchargements se font très rapidement ( 2Mo/s ). Plus surprenant encore quand j'utilise une connexion différente (par ex la wi-fi de ma faculté) les pages webs se chargent normalement sur mon macbook! 

Mes recherches m'ont amené à essayer de configurer IPv4 Manuellement et de mettre les DNS normaux de numéricable mais quand je charge une page web cela m'affiche une erreur vis à vis des DNS. Via DHCP la connexion est très aléatoire. 

J'ai vraiment du mal à trouver une solution et j'ai besoin de votre aide. 

J'utilise un Macbook Pro mi-2010 13" sous OS X Lion 10.6.8, il est à jour et je suis chez numéricable. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

si on suppose que tu parles d'un connexion à la box en wifi, as-tu testé par câble Ethernet ?

Pour le test, avant de brancher le câble, va dans préf syst / réseau,

- sélectionne Ethernet à gauche.

- mets Configurer IPV4 : via DCHP

- vérifie que le champ serveur DNS est vide (sinon va dans Avancé/DNS et supprime)

- clique sur "Appliquer" (très important...)

- branche le câble Ethernet

- note les infos suivantes :

Adresse IPV4 :
Sous réseau :
Routeur : 
Serveur DNS :

- teste la navigation


----------



## Breveso (26 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Peu de temps après mon post internet c'est remis à fonctionner à peu prêt correctement (le site a changé d'adresse et je le croyais en maintenance depuis). Malheureusement de gros problèmes sont survenus dernièrement. Il est impossible de naviguer sur le web et les applications utilisant internet ne marchent plus.

J'ai connecté mon macbook à ma box via un cable ethernet et voici les coordonnées que j'obtiens:

Adresse IPV4: 192.168.0.16

Sous réseau: 255.255.255.0

Routeur: 192.168.0.1

DNS: 
89.2.0.1
89.2.0.2

Internet ne marche toujours pas même avec le cable ethernet branché, tout semble bon dans les préférences réseaux. Google chrome affiche l'impossibilité d'accéder aux sites ou un problème de DNS.

Pourtant un iMac, 2 iphones et un ipad sont connectés simultanément sur cette box numéricable et marchent parfaitement bien (sauf l'iMac qui a parfois des ralentissement mais finit toujours par charger la page contrairement au macbook pro)

Ce problème est très exaspérant surtout que les deux parties (Apple et Numéricable) font payer 50&#8364; pour toute aide compétente :hein: qui plus est je ne sais pas qui est fautif...

Merci d'avance à ceux qui prendront le temps de réfléchir à mon problème


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

 les éléments de la connexion sont "normaux", et ça devrait fonctionner.

Comme tu parles de problèmes de DNS, et bien que tu aies les bons, teste en mettant les DNS de Google : 

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4


----------



## Breveso (26 Mai 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse aussi rapide! Ca n'apporte rien. J'ai essayé les serveurs DNS google avec ethernet et la wifi mais internet ne marche toujours pas  

Je suis perdu là


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Si d'autres appareils connectés à la même box se connectent normalement, le problème est vraiment dans le Mac.

Pour ma part, je ne peux te proposer que la suppression de tous les fichiers de préférences relatifs aux connexions.

Voir ici : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-reseau-ou-fichier-corrompu-1224093.html


----------



## Breveso (26 Mai 2013)

La connexion c'est rétablit sur le macbook pro! La navigation est rapide et je peux de nouveau me connecter à Steam. C'était bien le même problème que cette personne. Merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

 bonne nouvelle !

Pourras-tu STP préciser ce que tu as fait exactement ? Merci.


----------

